# Nissan X-Trail 2005 audio dash kit ... Need Help



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi There,

I need help from you X-Trailer guys !!! I'm wanting to change my OEM 6 cd car radio in my X-Trail 2005 LE for a single Din radio. My problem is the audio dash kit is not available here in Canada. I had do many google search about that and this dash kit is only sale in Uk ebay, but they dont ship to Canada 

I read in one of this forum post, that a canadain guy said the Nissan Pathfinder 2005 kit as been fit on is Exy. I try to send a pm to that guys, but seem he never reply because is last connection is on 2005 .... :balls:

If some can confirm that pathfinder dash kit work or have any hint for me ... please help me ...

(p.s: Sorry mate, i know my english is not so good ... im a french canadian guys ... :fluffy


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

After a long search, i had finally found a clue !!!

Post:
http://http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/87399-aftermarket-radio-installation.html#post1174245

Clue:


Jonathan :idhitit:


----------



## mrsmary (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd put in a double-din unit if I were you. It looks amazing. I took mine to Best Buy for an install on the weekend and put in this:

- four JBL speakers (6 1/2 inches) 
- Sirius Satellite radio (need Sirius CD-SB10 and Sirius Tuner). Can get these either at Best Buy or Future Shop. 

Very happy with the install. Yes, it was pricey - but was worth it. I think in the end, it was around $1300. Best Buy has the Pioneer deck on sale for $599 this week.

The USB cable was nicely installed in the glove compartment for my iPhone. I can also also use an SD card to play music. There are also two very small square (about 1" square) antennas on the dash board. Since I'm a neat freak, they are so small and sit right up close to where the dash and window meet. One is for the satellite radio and the other is for the GPS system. They are identical in size and shape! Very very happy. 










I'll try and take some photos of the deck in the dash. Looks like it was made perfectly for this vehicle.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

This really a nice setup, i really like it !!!

Jonathan


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Attractiveness*



mrsmary said:


> (...)Very happy with the install. Yes, it was pricey - but was worth it. I think in the end, it was around $1300. Best Buy has the Pioneer deck on sale for $599 this week.(...)


I'm thinking about getting the AVIC-F700BT as well from Best Buy but I am concerned about attractiveness for thieves. Is there a removable face plate on that model?


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

In my case, i will buy a good bidirectional anti-thef alarm before I change my head unit ... because this attrack f***** thief like a magnet !!! I found one with distance starter on it, at '' Lebeau '' store for 535.00 $ tax and installation include ... plus the remote of this system can operate the door unlock and buzzer !!!

Cheer, :fluffy:

Jonathan


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

FenderJoe said:


> In my case, i will buy a good bidirectional anti-thef alarm before I change my head unit ... because this attrack f***** thief like a magnet !!! I found one with distance starter on it, at '' Lebeau '' store for 535.00 $ tax and installation include ... plus the remote of this system can operate the door unlock and buzzer !!!
> 
> Cheer, :fluffy:
> 
> Jonathan


Looks like we share the same concern... Unless the front part is removable, I am not sure I will make the move. Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

With prices of such head units and other GPS devices falling so sharply around the world, they're becoming less of a target for thieves as the risk factor of getting caught outweighs any financial gains by selling such a stolen part for any decent amount.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Not Sure*

Thanks for the reassuring thoughts aussietrail. I am not sure we are there yet though as some thieves will sometime steal low-value stuff and at $600, this deck is far from being cheap. Not only that, the big screen is really hard to miss... I am really thorn between the desire to have it and the fear of having it stolen.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I had my new X-Trail for a couple of day now, and finally the original stereo system provided by Nissan is good enough for me !!! I wanna change the unit because I had read some thread about how bad the OEM unit is, but now im totally disagree with that ... for a OEM unit, I think is so pretty good !!!

After all is good for me because I will save a lot of buck !!!

Cheers,

Jonathan


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Don't Disagree*

You know Jonathan, I don't disagree with you. I find the OEM system be quite reasonable for the vehicle. What I was looking for though is Bluetooth connectivity, ability to play MP3s and GPS. I would only change the head unit and keep all the rest of the stereo gear of the vehicle. That's why the AVIC-F700BT was so attractive to me as it has all the features I want for a (somewhat) reasonable price. Now if I drop the GPS, I can probably find a single DIN unit that would do the trick for much less $$$ (like the JVC you mentioned above).


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

dSly,

I found some item at Future Shop that will maybe interrest you !!! They all had MP3 and Bluetooth feature for lower price !!!

1)  

Link: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=FR&sku_id=0665000FS10099476&catid=#

OR

2) 

Link: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=FR&sku_id=0665000FS10099474&catid=#

And

3) 

Link: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=FR&sku_id=0665000FS10096451&catid=#

Cheer,

Jonathan


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Alternatives*

Thanks for the detailed post Jonathan. I did see those models and was thinking about them. One of those would probably be a good compromise...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dSly said:


> Thanks for the reassuring thoughts aussietrail. I am not sure we are there yet though as some thieves will sometime steal low-value stuff and at $600, this deck is far from being cheap. Not only that, the big screen is really hard to miss... I am really thorn between the desire to have it and the fear of having it stolen.



I have had my in dash DVD screen for over a year now and leave the car parked outside with no problems, maybe because they can see it is one of those cheap "made in china" brands LOL  so you can always put a sticker over the Pioneer brand on the DVD screen and make-up a lebel saying "made in China" hahahahaha


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> I have had my in dash DVD screen for over a year now and leave the car parked outside with no problems, maybe because they can see it is one of those cheap "made in china" brands LOL  so you can always put a sticker over the Pioneer brand on the DVD screen and make-up a lebel saying "made in China" hahahahaha


Thanks again aussietrail, maybe it is safer in your area than it is in my area...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I was just kidding mate


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> I was just kidding mate


I realize that but maybe the theft risks in your area are actually lower than in North America (even though Canada is known to be generally safe).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Possibly, to be honest, I haven't heard anyone's head unit being stolen for the last 15 years here in Sydney. They steal the whole car instead LOL


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Im living at Québec, Canada, and my car are be smashed twice time in 1 year & a half by thief. Im living in a condominium and my car is stationed in a underground parking and sometime a stealer succeed to enter on it ... and this a party time for him !!!

This is because I want buy a bidirectional alarm system who moreover the alarm alert the thief, it alert me in my appartement that someone try to smashe my car !!! That will allow me to take my PR-24 police mattrack and go down to my underground parking and giving a little lesson to this intruder !!! loll :hal:

Cheers,

Jonathan


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Oh well*



FenderJoe said:


> Im living at Québec, Canada, (...)


Different city but same province for me. Obviously, we share the same concern...


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree the OEM audio is adequate, but I upgraded the speakers. Infinity Reference (6020) in the front and Focal 165 in the rear. Both were sweet deals off eBay (saved over half on retail prices). The sound difference is night and day. No need for a sub,plenty of base. Of course I also used B-Quiet on all the doors while they were naked.

I am also leery of putting in a 2-DIN unit, due to security. I am considering making my own concealer out of fiberglass. Something I can quickly snap on. What would be even better (imo), is an after market replacement for the centre console trim. If it included a small "garage door' or the like, so you could conceal the audio gear. I don't know why auto makers don't do this at the factory. The insurance industry would applaud it.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Like we can see here, it seem that the criminallity is higher in Candada than Australia :thumbdwn:


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*Good news for canadian X-Trail owner's !!!*

I have a good news for canadian X-Trail Owner !!!

Today, I found a audio kit adapter that fit to the X-Trail !!! This is the Pathfinder/XTerra 2005/2006 kit !!! That as be confirm by a professional car audio installator who own by himself a X-Trail 2005 SE. He apologized with me by the fact that was been harder to find the one who fit. I shearch for a month !!!

So now we can change our OEM car radio by the one we wish !!! The adapter kit provide you a Cd holdster in more on the OEM !!! And you can buy it at Future Shop !!!

Tomorow my new bidirectionnal car autostarter/car alarm will be installed, next step ... AUDIO UPGRADE !!! :idhitit:



Cheers,


----------



## christinus (May 20, 2009)

FenderJoe said:


> After a long search, i had finally found a clue !!!
> 
> Post:
> http://http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/87399-aftermarket-radio-installation.html#post1174245
> ...


Where did you purchase the dash kit from ? It looks really good. I've been looking all over the internet for something similar


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Why not just put the head unit in the that little slot below the factory unit?


----------



## J-PHilippe (Aug 9, 2009)

gpieon said:


> I agree the OEM audio is adequate, but I upgraded the speakers. Infinity Reference (6020) in the front and Focal 165 in the rear. Both were sweet deals off eBay (saved over half on retail prices). The sound difference is night and day. No need for a sub,plenty of base. Of course I also used B-Quiet on all the doors while they were naked.
> 
> I am also leery of putting in a 2-DIN unit, due to security. I am considering making my own concealer out of fiberglass. Something I can quickly snap on. What would be even better (imo), is an after market replacement for the centre console trim. If it included a small "garage door' or the like, so you could conceal the audio gear. I don't know why auto makers don't do this at the factory. The insurance industry would applaud it.




Hi, i want to upgrade rear speaker, is this speaker you use in your Xtrail ?

Focal 165 

FOCAL 165 V2S 6.5 Inch Woofers Midbass Pair. 6V2S New. - eBay (item 250469818305 end time Aug-20-09 22:46:28 PDT)

Tia

J-Philippe


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

No, this is the model I have:

FOCAL 165CA1 NEW 6.5" 2 WAY COAXIAL SPEAKERS 165 CA1 on eBay.ca (item 130321774552 end time 28-Aug-09 18:04:25 EDT)


But you really can't go wrong with Focal units, they are very good quality. I did have to manufacture addapters from MDF, to achieve the correct spacing on the door panel. Do not try and reuse the old speakers rings. They are made of plastic and from an acoustic point of view of terrible. You can use them as templates to trace out the shape onto the MDF.

The other thing IMO, that has made a huge difference, is the application of B-Quiet to the doors and cargo area. It really improves on the acoustics and unless I want to blow my windows, I don't need a sub at all.

I will post some pics at some time, as I am interested in others audio projects for the X.


----------



## J-PHilippe (Aug 9, 2009)

gpieon, 

thanxs for the information. 

If you post some pics, let me know.

J-Philippe


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Pioneer AVIC-U310BT On Sale!*

Note the new AVIC-U310BT dual-DIN in-dash deck/GPS is on sale at Future Shop at *20% off*. Aug 23-Aug 25th 2009 only. The U310BT has a removable face plate.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Picture of the AVIC-310BT*

Got one when it was on sale. Here's what it looks like installed:


----------

